# Visiting Lanzarote Next Week any advice for Markets/Shopping



## Gomez (8 Jul 2004)

Hi 
We are going to Lanzarote next week for 10days. 
Just wondering if any of u have any suggestions on trips to avoid or to do. Are the Markets any good or perhaps there is a good shopping centre in the area. 
We are staying in Puerto Del Carmen.
Any advice would be great. 
Thanks,


----------



## car (8 Jul 2004)

*zara*

Im going there soon, a mate of mine came back last week and said there was a zara shop there selling clothes for half what they are here.  same for blokes shirts and tshirts.
Apart from that he said all the pubs and restaraunts were great..  check here for more info

[broken link removed]


----------



## sueellen (8 Jul 2004)

*Re: Visiting Lanzarote Next Week any advice for Markets/Shop*

Gomez,

Jealousssssssss.  Want to go to Los Fariones(?) in Purto Del Carmen some day.


----------



## Buckshee (9 Jul 2004)

*Lanzarote*

La Cascada restaurant about 200 yoards from Zara towards the old town......excellent four course meal for two approx €40 and its top class....only drawback is at about 7.15 - 7.30pm a reasonably large Q forms


----------



## Buckshee (9 Jul 2004)

*Lanzarote*

Sorry.....as Car said the Zara shop is much less expensive than here, most of  the perfume shops give an additional 20% discount on the marked price ( not advertised but just ask they all do it,  some actually give 25% ).

The Market is in Teguise and is only on a Sunday


----------



## Jellybean (9 Jul 2004)

*Lanzarote*

Hi Gomez

Just back from my third hol there!  Great spot.  Agree with recommendation for La Cascada - food is excellent and well worth the few €€ extra.  El Tomat is another good place.  Also located down near the old town just passed the new shopping centre on the right hand side.

The Old Town is another good spot for eating out.  The fish is excellent down there.  

There are the usual tourist "tat" shops, all selling the same stuff but there are a good few boutiques and local shops along the main strip - you just have to look out for them.  The new shopping centre is lovely and Zara is not the only store with good value for money.  There's a lovely store selling fab beachwear (womens shop) and also the "el nino" surf shops have some good gear in stock.

The National Park (Timanfaya) is well worth a visit IMHO - not too sure if I'd risk the drive myself in a hire drive - we went by coach tour.  The roads are a bit narrow and daunting to say the very least but if you're up for a challange then go for it.  Our day trip to the park included a number of other tourist locations including the The Jameos del Agua.  Have a look at the Lanzarote.com website - it will give you an idea of the places of interest so you have an idea of what you might like.   We also did the submarine trip on a previous trip there.  Can't say it was that great really - you don't see much of interest and divers eventually come down to feed the fish so you can take photo's (it's all a bit too corny to be honest).

We did do a helicopter trip around the island.  €600 for 30 minutes and you do get to see the island from a different perspective.  Needless to say I wasn't paying so I enjoyed it even more !!!

Bring a jumper or light jacket for the evenings - it can get a bit chilly after the sun goes down.

Have fun!


----------

